# Dudas sober funcionamiento del IC TL071



## nick.pst (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola chicos:

Escribia porque hace poco decidi comenzar a armar mis propiso efectos para guitarra, y en varios esquematicos me he topado con el IC TL071. Se que es un JFET Opam, pero quisiera que alguien me explique el funcionamiento de este amplificador. Porque ocupar este en especifico? Cuales son sus ventajas sobre otros amplificador? En un circuito distorcionador, cual es su funcion especial que no podria cumplir por ejemplo un 741?

gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección que es más apropiada para el caso.

Saludos


----------



## algp (Jun 10, 2009)

El amplificador operacional 741 historicamente ha sido un op. amp. bastante comun y posiblemente de los primeros en aparecer y es por eso que usualmente muchos libros lo mencionan.

Sin embargo si miras *diagramas* de efectos comerciales ( BOSS, Ibanez, Dod , etc ) podras ver que ningun fabricante usa ese tipo de op. amp. en el procesamiento de la señal de audio. El motivo es simple. Sus caracteristicas no lo hacen el op. amp. mas indicado para audio de calidad.

Personalmente te recomiendo mirar los diagramas existentes, probarlos - experimentar - modificar en protoboard y luego decidir cual armas finalmente en PCB.

El TL071 sigue siendo un op. amp. como el 741 tambien lo es, pero el TL071 tiene caracteristicas que lo hacen mas indicado para audio. ( bajo ruido, mayor ancho de banda ). NE5532 tambien es un op. amp. con una reputacion bastante buena en audio. Supongo que ya conoceras que TL072 y TL074 son los mismos op. amp. pero conteniendo 2 y 4 en un mismo encapsulado.

Del resto funciona como cualquier op. amp.


----------



## nick.pst (Jun 10, 2009)

gracias, era lo que imagina! si sabia aquello sobre TL072 y TL074. Ahora, estuve simulando en Multisim 10 (ya que no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo empiricamente) y la respuesta a la misma entrada fue muy distinta entre un 741 y un tl071, donde la del 714 era como esperaba, mientras que el tl071 no. Fue ahi donde surgio mi duda acerca de si el TL071 tenia algunas caracteristicas extras o diferentes que lo hacian reaccionar de distinta manera


----------

